# problème apple tv et connexion iTunes



## boudou (4 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais avoir une aide pour l'apple tv.
J'ai un gros problème de connexion avec iTunes.
Je m'explique : je branche l'apple tv en wifi. Pas de problème pour être reconnu dans iTunes.
Quelques heures plus tard, l'apple tv n'est plus reconnu dans iTunes. Le wifi marche sur l'apple tv et sur mon macbook pro mais iTunes ne le voit pas.
La connexion en direct ethernet marche bien et l'apple tv est reconnu dans iTunes. Mais plus jamais en mode wifi... Je n'ai touché à rien. 
J'ai une borne airport extreme.

J'ai cru à un problème matériel et j'ai ramené l'apple tv. Mais j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon deuxième !!!

Le fait que j'ai changé le disque dur est- il une réponse ?
Je ne comprends plus rien et cela m'enerve.
Même si je remet le disque d'origine, cela ne marche pas.
 Help, s'il vous plait.
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## kiks (5 Mai 2007)

salut,

est-ce que par hasard tu as un pare-feu?


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

don HDD n'y est pour rien.
Si ca fonctionne au debut, puis que ca coupe, c'est pas le Firewall qui bloque (sinon, ca passerai pas, meme pas en ethernet) Ta borne y est pour rien non plus, sinon, ca ne fonctionnerai pas du tout aussi.
As tu mis ton Mac en veille? je ne vois que ca pour l'instant


----------



## boudou (5 Mai 2007)

Non, mon mac n'est pas en veille...
Je suis derrière le par feu de la borne airport.
Le part feu de mon mac n'est pas ouvert.
Si je réinitialise la borne airport et que je change le nom de ma connexion wifi, cela marche... Pour un temps.
Et dès que je me met en ethernet pour télécharger plus rapidement sur l'apple tv, ça ne marche plus en wifi...


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

ah oui, ca c'est normal, quand tu passes en ethernet, c'est l'ethernet qui a la priorité sur le WiFI, et quand tu debranche, le WiFi doit reprendre la main (ou alors, re syncro depuis ?TV)
Ne touche pas au parfeu y'a pas de soucis de ce coté


----------



## boudou (6 Mai 2007)

Le problème c'est que le wifi reprend la main mais n'est plus jamais reconnu dans itunes...


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

demande a l'?TV de se connecter a ta bibli, on sait jamais


----------



## boudou (6 Mai 2007)

Ça ne marche pas non plus.

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas.  

J'avance petit à petit mais j'ai quand même du mal à comprendre tout ça...


----------



## kiks (6 Mai 2007)

Pour ma part en tout cas,j'ai eu exactement le même soucis avec mon appletv et ma connexion wifi à ma bornr airport extrem.
La première fois que j'ai installé l'appletv et configuré avec la borne tout était ok.
Mais d'un coup l'appletv n'apparaissait plus dans itunes sauf lorsque je passais par cable ethernet.


Et après avoir écumer les forums d'apple,la manip suivante a marché pour moi.
Couper le pare feu
ré-installation de la borne et de l'appletv
remise en route du pare-feu

Depuis je n'ai plus aucun problème avec atv et ma connexion wifi.
Depuis j'ai même exporter ma bibliothèque itunes sur un DD externe branché à la borne et tout fonctionne à merveille.

Alors je sais pas exactement si c'est la pare feu ou pas mais en tout cas cette manip a tout réglée pour moi 

Bon courage


----------



## boudou (6 Mai 2007)

Merci.
Oui, cette manip marche.

Mais j'ai un autre problème. Eh oui...
Quand je fais mon importation avec ethernet, cela bloque souvent. Je suis obligé de virer la chanson qui bloque, redémarrer apple tv, sinon il n'est plus reconnu dans iTunes, et continuer l'importation.
Le bloquage se fait avec des mp3, aac et aac acheté sur iTunes store.

Bref, tout ces problèmes commencent à me gonfler... 

Merci de votre aide en tout cas.
Ça fait du bien.


----------



## boudou (6 Mai 2007)

Le bloquage se fait souvent toutes les 8 chansons.

C'est incompr&#233;hensible...
Toutes les huits chansons ou sur un multiple de huit.
C'est &#224; dire 8, 16, 24...

Je commence &#224; en avoir marre !!!!!


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2007)

tu as pas mal de soucis avec ton ?TV!
Essaye de lire directement depuis ton mac, c'est mieux je trouve  (sauf si tu coupes ton mac)


----------



## boudou (7 Mai 2007)

Bon,
J'ai comprit le problème avec l'ethernet.
Il ne faut pas, comme pourtant le disait un magazine, activer le partage de connexion.
Ça va un peu moins vite mais ça ne plante pas pour moi.


----------



## boudou (7 Mai 2007)

La manip de tout réinitialiser ne marche pas avec moi...
Je reconfigure ma borne, je restaure mon apple tv mais ça ne marche pas...
Que faire, je suis au bord du suicide...


----------



## boudou (19 Mai 2007)

Bon, je me réponds à moi même.
J'ai réussi à ce que tout rentre dans l'ordre, enfin à peu près...
Il faut aller dans le menu de configuration "utilitaire aiport", aller dans internet et DHCP, ensuite changer le numéro de l'adresse IP.
Quand on allume iTunes, l'apple TV est à nouveau reconnu.
Super, à part qu'il faut, pour moi, refaire cette manip assez souvent parce que mon apple tv bug assez souvent pour importer es choses. Le problème ne vient pas de l'apple tv puisque j'en ai changé et que le problème était le même...
Peut-être parce que ma musique et mes photos sont sur des disques externes.

Voilà, j'espère que cela aidera les gens qui ont ce problème de synchro et de reconnaissance dans iTunes.


----------



## cedriclekine (23 Mai 2007)

kiks a dit:


> Depuis j'ai même exporter ma bibliothèque itunes sur un DD externe branché à la borne et tout fonctionne à merveille.




salut,
ton disque dur a t'il une fonction serveur itunes? quels fichiers à tu copié sur le DD externe
(tout le repertoire itunes avec les fichier en xml ou juste les mp3, et les videos?)


----------



## kiks (25 Mai 2007)

cedriclekine a dit:


> salut,
> ton disque dur a t'il une fonction serveur itunes? quels fichiers &#224; tu copi&#233; sur le DD externe
> (tout le r&#233;pertoire itunes avec les fichier en xml ou juste les mp3, et les vid&#233;os?)



Salut,

Mon disque dur n'a pas de fonction serveur itunes.
En fait j'ai exporter le dossier itunes music sur mon DD externe c'est tout.
Puis j'ai indiqu&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences/avanc&#233;/emplacement du dossier itunes music ou chercher mon dossier et le tour est jou&#233; 
Ensuite toute les musiques et vid&#233;os que j'ajoutent vont directement sur mon DD externe.


----------



## cedriclekine (26 Mai 2007)

genial comme info....
(surtout que l'apple corner de la fnac  pensait que ca ne marcherait pas...)


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

on sort un peu du sujet?
Ca a redeconné alors?


----------



## cedriclekine (29 Mai 2007)

une derniere digression par rapport au sujet de base...
n'y a t'il pas un code pour synchroniser itunes et l'apple tv? dans ce cas comment tapper le code sur les fichiers qui sont sur le disque dur?


----------



## Llol82 (29 Septembre 2009)

Merci, beaucoup j'avais le même problème et à présent ça marche. :love:

C'est quand même bizarre, cela fait plus d'un an que mon apple TV marchait bien. Il y a 10 mois j'avais juste changé le disque dur.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous. Je viens ici pour le même problème mais cette fois-ci avec un Apple TV 2.

Depuis 3 semaines, impossible de lire un film ou écouter un album en entier : déconnexion intempestive a répétition.

Vous pouvez imaginer combien l'énervement nous gagne rapidement surtout pendant un film.

J'ai mes films sur un disque externe. Je pensais que cela venait de là, mais après un test sur un film interne à iTunes, même problème.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Février 2011)

boudou a dit:


> Bon,
> J'ai comprit le problème avec l'ethernet.
> Il ne faut pas, comme pourtant le disait un magazine, activer le partage de connexion.
> Ça va un peu moins vite mais ça ne plante pas pour moi.


Que veux-tu dire par ne pas activer le partage de connexion ?
C'est le partage des bibliothèques dans iTunes qu'il faut désactiver ? Ou le partage web ?
Ça m'intéresse parce que j'ai aussi pas mal de problèmes avec l'ATV 2 (alors que mon ATV1 marche nickel...)

Sinon, j'avais plein de problèmes avec mon ATV1 quand j'utilisais une borne wifi express pour "étendre mon réseau WIFI", option qui peut dégrader la qualité du réseau, comme le précise Apple. Depuis l'achat d'une borne extrême dernière génération, plus puissante, j'ai pu supprimer cette option. Tous mes problèmes ont disparus.


----------

